
Introducing SproutCore Touch 2.0 Beta – A Gesture System For SproutCore - aaronbrethorst
http://blog.sproutcore.com/introducing-sproutcore-touch-2-0-beta-a-gesture-system-for-sproutcore/
======
BillSaysThis
SC2 is shaping up nicely, looking forward to seeing more details at tomorrow's
meetup!

------
jtaby
FYI, I added a demo section to the blog post with links to an Instagram demo.

